# ιδεολόγημα = (ideological) construct; fiction, invention



## cinoiralsax (Mar 15, 2009)

"η τέχνη ως ιδεολόγημα της αστικής κοινωνίας"

Δεν μπορώ να βρω μια αντίστοιχη λέξη για το "ιδεολόγημα" στην Αγγλική. Υπάρχει αλλά τα λεξικά μου είναι ανεπαρκή ή αποδίδεται περιφραστικά όπως... ostensible ideology - φαινομενική/ψευδεπίγραφη ιδεολογία (ή ξεφεύγω τελείως με αυτό;)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 15, 2009)

Κάπου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού... Ideological construct, perhaps?


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2009)

Αντιγράφω μέρος από εκείνα που είχα καταθέσει στο τ.

Ορισμοί από την τετράδα των λεξικών, από τον απλούστερο στον πιο σύνθετο:
[Κριαρά] άποψη ή ιδέα που είναι επινόημα
[Μείζον] οτιδήποτε επινοεί κανείς, εφεύρημα
[ΛΚΝ] ως χαρακτηρισμός μιας ιδέας ή μιας άποψης, η οποία έχει επινοηθεί για να στηρίζει μια άλλη άποψη ή ένα σκοπό, δεν αντιστοιχεί όμως στην πραγματικότητα
[ΛΝΕΓ] αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα, που προκύπτει από ιδεολογία και λειτουργεί ως δόγμα

Μόνο το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει τη διάσταση της ιδεολογίας και του δόγματος.

Παίρνω για το _construct_ έναν ορισμό από το Dictionary of Modern Thought: a term or concept to which it is thought that there is nothing corresponding in reality, so that it is merely a useful fiction.

Έχουμε, σύμφωνα και με τους ορισμούς:
*a construct* (κατασκεύασμα)
*a fiction* (πλάσμα)
*an invention* (εφεύρημα, επινόημα)

To _H Εκκλησία στο Εικοσιένα: Μύθοι και ιδεολογήματα_ του Βασίλη Κρεμμυδά ωραιότατα θα μεταφραζόταν _Myths and Fictions_.

Από συνέντευξη του Μπαμπινιώτη (όλα μαζί):

Kων/νος Mπλάθρας: Υπάρχουν, ωστόσο, κ. Μπαμπινιώτη, κάποιοι οι οποίοι υποστηρίζουν ότι η συνέχεια του Ελληνισμού, ενδεχομένως, κατ’ επέκτασιν και η συνέχεια της γλώσσας του, είναι κατασκεύασμα εθνικής ιδεολογίας και δεν έχει ιστορική τεκμηρίωση. Εσείς τι λέτε;

Γεώργιος Μπαμπινιώτης: Τέτοια ακούγονται πολλά, ότι όλα αυτά είναι ιδεολογήματα. Η απάντησή μου είναι αυτή που έλεγε κι ο αείμνηστος δάσκαλός μου, ο Ιωάννης Θεοδωρακόπουλος: ιδεολόγημα και ιδεολογία είναι το ίδιο το ιδεολόγημα που προβάλλεται όταν λέγονται τέτοια πράγματα. Ιδεολόγημα είναι ακριβώς να λες ότι είναι ιδεολόγημα, ότι δεν υπάρχει συνέχεια, ότι η συνέχεια είναι πλάσμα, ότι είναι κατασκευή, ότι είναι μία εθνική σύλληψη (concept) χωρίς βάση. Η Ιστορία η ίδια μιλάει γι’ αυτά τα πράγματα.​
Το _ideologeme_ είναι όρος άγνωστης προέλευσης (τα "coined by" είναι πολλαπλά και τρέχα γύρευε) και ο καθένας που το εντάσσει στον προσωπικό του πύργο της Βαβέλ τού δίνει και κάποιο ξεχωριστό νόημα.


Εδώ: art as an (ideological) construct of bourgeois society.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Mar 16, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ και για τις διευκρινήσεις. 
To ideologeme αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι λογοτεχνικός όρος


----------

